# Mini Titanic 'shipwrecked' row (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A model-maker claims a 6ft replica of the world's most famous ship was damaged on its way to Belfast

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Probably collided with a replica iceberg! 

Brian


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Wish it was not as bad as it is but when he opened the crate the model was smashed in the center section ( all funnels / boats off ) and had sodding great boot marks on it. Massive model ( over 6ft 1/144th scale ) , 3 years building time and a cack handed shipping firm !!!

I missed the chance to see the model , it was on display in Aberdeen's Maritime Museum for 6 weeks prior to this happening.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry, benjidog but it isn't a joking matter to those who have this happen to them! 
I recently suffered the loss of a model ship in a purpose built carrying case when Royal Mail dropped it on its end, and both sides. 
When I took them to court for the loss the judge told me that Royal Mail were a cheep carrier who couldn't be held responsible for such damage because of the nature of the service that they offer..... cheep and cheerful, and I would have to suffer such loss if I were to take that chance. 
It is quite sickening to know that such hard work can be damaged by so called professionals in the transit game without any recourse to them! 
It made a grown man cry, I can tell you!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Sadly, no one appears to be accountable in the oh so modern world.
Time was Royal Mail held a responsible and reliable position, mail was
handled with care and professionalism. Now it's all about targets and
getting costs to a minimum for them, and maximum for the users, for
that is what joe public is now, a user, not a customer. I can understand
anyone having a broken heart over such damage. It is not "just" a model
it is the enthusiasm, the creation, the intense attention to detail, it
is the time invested and the absolute pleasure at the end.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

nhp651 said:


> sorry, benjidog but it isn't a joking matter to those who have this happen to them!
> I recently suffered the loss of a model ship in a purpose built carrying case when Royal Mail dropped it on its end, and both sides.
> When I took them to court for the loss the judge told me that Royal Mail were a cheep carrier who couldn't be held responsible for such damage because of the nature of the service that they offer..... cheep and cheerful, and I would have to suffer such loss if I were to take that chance.
> It is quite sickening to know that such hard work can be damaged by so called professionals in the transit game without any recourse to them!
> It made a grown man cry, I can tell you!


Neil,

Sorry if my remark was flippant but I am only sympathetic up to a point. 

The guy will probably get his insurance claim paid but, as the story says, he won't get paid for the £700 consequential losses related to his trip. I am well aware that the money will not cover the disappointment of the loss or truly repay the effort put into building the model. At a personal level I am sorry about his loss.

My reservations about this case are based on the fact that I have sent all manner of delicate computer and other electronic equipment around the world and it has arrived without incident. The reason for this is that a great deal of time was spent in making sure the equipment was packaged with the assumption that some idiot might jump up and down on the package or drop it off a lorry. 

It seems to me that even more care should be taken in packaging something as fragile as a model ship - especially if you have devoted countless hours to building it. I personally would not allow a model I had made (assuming I had the skill you guys have - which I haven't) to be dispatched without top quality packing, and in the case of going to Belfast would take the package over in the back of an estate car or van.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well said, Brian - I find, if the object has to be delivered in the UK, 
it is as cheap, but safer. to take the thing myself, and pay the rail fare.
Done this on many an occasion, and enjoyed the journey in the process!


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

yes brian, I agree wholeheartedly with your and treeves comments and the only way my models go these days is by my own personal transport.

 I was niave in thinking I could rely upon parcel farce (and its not a freudian slip calling them farce!) to think that if my model case was marked all over with fragile, model boat in transit, this way up etc, they would take notice. On the contrary, I think just the oposite. it was a b****y competition to see which part of the journey would cause the most distruction. when will I ever learn?. 
However good news for modellers,if I may advertise on this forum ( and honestly I have no connection to the company ) there is an insurance company who deal specially in the transit,and keeping of models, plus workshop insurance, and all aspects of loss to the modeller, be they ship, plane, air or engineering modellers and their rates are very reasonable. 

the company is called: Walker Midgley insurance Brokers, of Sheffield,Yorks, S1 2HD, tel.01142 502770, web site www.walkermidgely.co.uk and they will insure your prescious model for no upward limit for anything including damage at exhibition shows, to it actually sinking on your local pond.........I learned the hard way. I hope this helps others by not suffering the heartache that I did.cheers,neil.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil,

Can I suggest that you start a new thread in the Model Ships forum to draw other modellers attention to your last post. You may save someone a lot of anguish and it is more likely to be spotted by modellers there.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

certainly, Brian. cheers.neil.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

To give you some idea what the GPO, or whatever they call themselves these days, is like. When I was a nightclub D.J. not so very long ago, a record company used to send me "white label" 12" demo singles. Now, given that they came in a card envelope about 12" in size with the name and address of the record company as sender on the front of the envelope, you'd think that the postie would have some idea as to what it was and therefore would NOT fold it in half to try and get it through my letterbox! Yep, folks, that's what they did and not just once either!!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Be fair Coastie - It's quite difficult to get 12" into a box. 

Brian


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I wouldn't know benjidog? I haven't got the fascilities?


----------

